# New light, any suggestions?



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

So I'm getting a lighting fixture for a Christmas present. I'm not sure what one would be best. I've found a few nicer looking ones, and thought I'd get some input.

http://www.bigalspets.com/fish/lighting/t5-ho-freshwater-linkable-light-fixture-2-x-24-w-30.html

http://www.bigalspets.com/fish/lighting/nova-extreme-t5-ho-freshwater-light-fixture-2-x-24-w-30.html

http://www.bigalspets.com/fish/lighting/aqualight-t5-ho-dual-lamp-fixture-2-x-31-w-30.html

http://www.amazon.ca/T5-HO-Electron...M6P0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1353708675&sr=8-2

Any suggestions either from this list or otherwise! 

29G TALL 18" in height.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

First light:
Oooh. I like the linkable feature. As it is, you'd have 48w of light for a 29gal, so that's about upper low to medium light. If you ever linked it and got a second, you'd have medium to bright light and be able to grow some really amazing plants. But your algae might go nuts.

Second light:
Same wattage as the first but cheaper. But no expandability options. Hmm. But cheaper is nice!

Third light:
That's some nice wattage. 62w. But you'd need to replace the actinic blue bulb with a daylight or pink bulb. Actinic is for corals. That price is unreal. Does Big Al's ship to the US? :shock:


Fourth light:
Wow. Even better wattage. Does it come with mounting legs though? If not, it might run very hot sitting on top of a glass canopy, which in turn will raise the temp of the tank. All of those high wattage T5-HO will run warm, though. 

My advice is go for the last one if it has mounting legs. That will give you almost 3w per gallon which is pretty bright. You might even be able to grow hairgrass as a carpet with light like that. But you'll want to make sure the tank is pretty heavily planted so it sucks up the light or the algae could go crazy.

Dang, those are some good deals.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

You would have medium lighting, so you should look into dosing excel or have some algae eaters, make sure your dosing is good as well, so you want to be dosing potassium and nitrogen and micros, throw in some iron for more color for plants.

The first two are nice, put I would actually recommend a different brand. http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1413 and then the mounting legs http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=1339

They have a 5 year warranty, and when you order you can request them to give you 6500k bulbs, saving you money. Also they look really nice, have decent reflectors as well. Many recommend them, wish I got a Catalina rather than the one that I did. 

Only a tad more expensive, but a great product. Remember you will save at least $30 since you can request 6500k bulbs, so they could be cheaper.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, kfry, I was actually going to ask you to come over and look at this thread.

Are those Catalina lights available in Canada?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not worried about algae in the tank itself, five apple snails, a BN pleco, and if I can ever find them amanos! I can also toss in a dozen RCS from the shrimp tank.

About the ones you recommended. I have no idea if they will ship to Canada. Took a quick peek. It just says ask us first. Between the cost and the shipping, it could be just too much for me to ask for.

I have to check and see if they can swap the bulbs. I'm not confident with them shipping bulbs. Granted they do have FAST shipping usually.

And Sakura, the price on that third one IS in US$ and has black friday shipping offers >.>

Oooo... double checked, even if I can't get the to swap out the bulbs, I can get THIS for only 8.99 each. http://www.bigalspets.com/fish/lighting/6-700k-t5-ho-fluorescent-lamp-31-w-30.html

Oh wait, that's american, 25$ each >.> Stupid border


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Nooo, don't tempt me! I just blew $100 on rat supplies. I can't afford a new light fixture. *glares at empty wallet*


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok, I checked on the price of the fixture and brackets and shipping, and it's about 130$ For the Catalina one. I have some thinking to do. I trust Big Als shipping, they have been prompt and exactly as ordered. Never any damage.

This other one... ehhh.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i would say that a double t5ho fixture is going to be too much for you unless you want to add co2. You could go 1 t5ho or a t5no

if you want low light you could go with the marineland double bright
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/marineland-double-bright-p-5680.html

t5ho single
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c293075/p16872681.html


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

That Hagen GLO is really nice and looks nice. I have seen other people use them. Remember, a single T5 is about 3x as powerful as a single T8. If you do go the route of a double T5 fixture, dose the tank and have the light on for 10 hours a day max. I have my T5HO fixture that is on my 15 gallon on for 8 hours a day (12-8 on a timer) the fixture is also raised since I started to run into horrible algae problems, the I found the sweet spot. Only problem I see is that one is 36"


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Whoops, I am sure they have a 30"


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lurking


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> lurking


 creeper


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

For the record, this is what my tank LOOKED like. The plants are alot less >.>










Just so you can see what I mean about murky.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

so what does the tank look like now?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Like this. with alot less plants. I don't know if it's the light, the substrate... or the snails


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm guessing the light. It does look kinda dim.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

tannins?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

tannins and possibly dirt, some got a bit stirred up. Make that definitely dirt, it keeps clogging the filter

EDIT: the water is yellowy, besides the particulate matter.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

after I treat my tank with tannins, I stick a purigen in there to clear it...the plants cant handle an extended period in black water too well.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I didn't treat with tannins, there is a HUGE chunk of driftwood


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ahahah XD poor you  no solutions there other than to take the wood out?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

My pleco would not like that *nods* She lives on and under it.

But do you think it's the tannins or the snails or the lighting that's why the plants keep dieing off?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I thought apples wouldn't eat plants unless they were starving?

If it's the tannins, I'd say it's 'cause they're blocking the light. Some plants, like crypts, like soft water although most do best in medium hard or so I've heard.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

well if the lighting doesnt reach the bottom, the bottom stems will die off.
apple snails wont even touch algae unless theyre famished.. 
ive dobe a black water tank for a limited period of time. plants were limited to anubias, mosses and ferns.... as well as a lucky bamboo. baby tears and microswords almost died XD


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

tell that two my swords that have skeletons for leaves. There were untold herds in there for a while however >.> It's down to about 5 now.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I noticed that when I wad on the NPT water change schedule the dirt will tan the water lots. My tank is so much clearer with weekly water changes. So I would think tannis since there is also wood in there.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Any low-growing plant that is meant for carpeting (hairgrass, babys tears, microsword) will almost certainly die unless the light is on the intense side. As aokashi said, if the light isn't bright enough, it won't reach plants on the bottom of the tank. Typically carpet plants need the most light.

Some new plants will also struggle. It can help to trim them back and let them grow back up.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

so all three, wood producing tannins, debris from the dirt needing more WC's, and better lights?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much. 

Planted tanks are so nice but so much work.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll get the high watt one then. At least it's free shipping.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Woohoo for free shipping!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

no sales, just free shipping


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, at least it's something anyway.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Yeah, pretty much.
> 
> Planted tanks are so nice but so much work.



i beg to differ XD
I think a planted tank is so much less work than a non planted tank


----------

